# Who makes MC connectors listed for Damp locations?



## frotis (Dec 13, 2009)

Who makes MC connectors listed for *Damp* locations? Connectors for non-pvc jacketed MC. The conductors are THHN/THWN.











+


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Nobody, MC is not listed for damp locations. 

"it's always hard to do the wrong thing right"


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I've never seen it, but I think they make mc that is used in wet and damp locations(at least it says it in the code book).


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, they do. Got miles of it on my current project. Cooper Crouse-Hinds, TMCX (I think) are the connectors. For damp, wet, and hazardous locations.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

But the MC pictured in the OP is not rated for them. The coated, RATED, MC is.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

htneighbors said:


> Yep, they do. Got miles of it on my current project. Cooper Crouse-Hinds, TMCX (I think) are the connectors. For damp, wet, and hazardous locations.


 Do you have a link of the MC and conn. that you speak of so I can look it up? Me and a guy at work was talking about this about 2 months ago and neither of us could find any that were listed for wet locations.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

MC or BX is not rated for damp locations. You need to use TECK cable with the proper connectors.

http://www.tnb.ca/en/catalogues/online/industrial_MRO/c6.asp

http://www.tnb-canada.com/EN/CATALOGUES/online/comresconstruction/pdf/c2/teck_03_eng.pdf


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.southwire.com/ProductCatalog/XTEInterfaceServlet?contentKey=prodcatsheet162


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> http://www.southwire.com/ProductCatalog/XTEInterfaceServlet?contentKey=prodcatsheet162


Wonder what that costs?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> http://www.southwire.com/ProductCatalog/XTEInterfaceServlet?contentKey=prodcatsheet162


I have run some 500MCM copper MC like this. Man it was a beast.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I have run some 500MCM MC like this. Man it was a beast.


I've pulled that in AL MC. I couldn't imagine pulling that in copper.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I have run some 500MCM MC like this. Man it was a beast.


that would suck


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I've pulled that in AL MC. I couldn't imagine pulling that in copper.


 Yea, I have pulled 750 Al. and it don't even come close to the weight of the copper. I hope I never have to do that again.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I have run some 500MCM MC like this. Man it was a beast.


That must be 3 inches in diameter


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> That must be 3 inches in diameter


 Yea, it had 4--500 copper and a #3 for the ground.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

They DO make MC rated for damp, wet, direct burial, cable tray, etc...over the years I've installed and inspected miles of these installations. Not typical for resi work!  

Connector: http://www.crouse-hinds.com/catalog/PDFS/00074to00075.pdf

Cable: http://www.okonite.com/Product_Catalog/section4/sheet6.html

http://www.acewireco.com/pdfs/ok70.pdf 

http://www.houwire.com/products/products.asp?catid=88&parentcatid=53 

http://www.r-scc.com/catIndustrialArmouredTOC.asp

See also: http://ecmweb.com/mag/electric_class_division_dont/index.html


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I bet the price of it would make some carfex and THHN sound cheap. But if it needs to be thin...
The 12-2 is about .64 inch in that liquid tight MC, 1/2" flexible conduit would be about an inch.


----------

